# Late winter buck.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, Got it. I wish I could post it bigger, but oh well.[attachment=0:2ep9pog0]Muley_AND_MOON-copy2.jpg[/attachment:2ep9pog0]


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm imagining a real purdy picture....but I just can't quite make it out.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm doing my damnedest to resize it Nate. Take it easy on me.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That picture right there has exceeded all my wildest dreams. Thanks Ty.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice .


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm suprised it's not Black and white. Very nice.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool photo.


----------

